# 08 Madone 5.2 Crank/Pedal Choices



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

If this has been discussed in detail before, please accept my apologies. 

After not riding a road bike in 10 years or so, I stopped by the LBS yesterday for a third time to make a list of things to sort out before ordering a new 5.2. It occurred to me that I need some help in deciding whether to go with a 5.2 triple or not. Any advantages/disadvantages to that? 

Also, I am somewhat intimidated about the Speedplay clipless pedals. I have always worn toe clips/straps with never a problem. Not to say I couldn't get used to them, but I am not sure I relish the idea of the "timber!" re-enactment at stops. I also like having shoes I can walk around in without having to pack them with me. So, I dunno...any thoughts out there on that would be helpful as well.

Best regards,

dave


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I think you can safely go with a compact double. I came out of a triple on my 2300 and live in a very hilly area. I never used the smallest cog in the front and my double gives me just about the same range of gearing that my triple did with less weight and much crisper shifting.

As far as the Speedplays, trust me when I say that it is far easier to get out of the pedal in an emergency situation as well as normal riding compared to straps. Strap can be very dangerous if you get caught up in them and that invariably happens. The reason for clipless pedals is to give the rider a more efficient pedal stroke. You are now pedaling all the way through the stroke, both up and down as opposed to only pedaling on the down stroke in conventional pedals. Point is, you must use clipless pedals if you want to be efficient and get the most out of your new 5.2. Just take a few minutes in a parking lot to practice getting in and out of your clipless pedals, you will get the hang of it in 5 minutes and will never look back.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Dave -

Getting out of the Speedplays involves nothing more than turning your heel to the outside. As soon as you turn your heel, you're out, that simple. As I've said in the past, In over 5000 miles on Speedplays, I have yet to come out accidentally and have never fallen over standing still as I've seen people do in other clipless pedals. Easy in, easy out.

By the way, I use Sidi MTB shoes, so the cleat is recessed and I can walk around in my shoes without clomping around. I also don't chew up the cleat, so don't have to spend the money replacing them a couple times of a year.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Dave -
> 
> Getting out of the Speedplays involves nothing more than turning your heel to the outside. As soon as you turn your heel, you're out, that simple. As I've said in the past, In over 5000 miles on Speedplays, I have yet to come out accidentally and have never fallen over standing still as I've seen people do in other clipless pedals. Easy in, easy out.
> 
> By the way, I use Sidi MTB shoes, so the cleat is recessed and I can walk around in my shoes without clomping around. I also don't chew up the cleat, so don't have to spend the money replacing them a couple times of a year.


Ahhh...MTB Shoes! I tried on a pair of the Sidi Genius 5 yesterday but I can see my busting my a** just walking around and hate to think what would happen just putting my foot down at a stop. Coming from years of commuting on both Harleys and BMWs, I am paranoid at dropping a motorcycle for the same reason.

So, now to check out the MTB shoes, thanks!:thumbsup: 

dave


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I hope you understand al the points I'm making regarding the Speedplays, Crank, shoes etc... I'm trying to help you have a positive experience here. It is my exact setup, And I really love everything about it, makes my cycling experiences very safe, efficient and enjoyable.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Do the Speedplays have a weight restriction to them? 260# here. I took of my Shimano Ultegras and threw on MB XT's so I can use the MB shoes


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I wouldn't anticipate you would have any issues, I'm sure you're not the first big guy to use them. To be safe, just confirm with your dealer that they are ok for you.


----------



## homebody146 (Sep 10, 2006)

i think the ultra light weight, titanium speedplays have weight restrictions....but i use the heavy duty frogs and there's no problem for this clyde--stick with the heavier, chrom moly and you should be ok


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I use the frogs too.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Frogs?

P.S. I went with Shimano 6620s. Needless to say I am very nervous abot them since I just recently snapped a pedal on my current steel bike. Which was most likely because of age (25yo bike/pedals) but who knows...


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Frogs?
> 
> P.S. I went with Shimano 6620s. Needless to say I am very nervous abot them since I just recently snapped a pedal on my current steel bike. Which was most likely because of age (25yo bike/pedals) but who knows...


I'm not going to tell you you're wrong, I'm just telling you what my setup is. If you're nervous with your choice, you may have made the wrong choice. Look into your options.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I'm not going to tell you you're wrong, I'm just telling you what my setup is. If you're nervous with your choice, you may have made the wrong choice. Look into your options.


Huh? I was just mentioning my setup. I am not nervous because the specific pedals but just pedals in general.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

dave gt -

Better buy a new Madone soon! Check this out if you need a push to pull the trigger!!

"Two of the world's largest suppliers of carbon fiber have announced that they are raising their prices. And not by a little, either, with the going rate for the high-tech material rising by 10 to 30 percent in one shot."


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

08Madone: Do you know who the suppliers were? I suppose this will directly effect Trek in general and also with it's foreign carbon (TCT) manufacturing. But I have not heard this with respect to their supplier for US produced carbon used in the OCLV process. But you may have better info than me, I just haven't read that yet.

hoping it's not so 
zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

zac said:


> 08Madone: Do you know who the suppliers were? I suppose this will directly effect Trek in general and also with it's foreign carbon (TCT) manufacturing. But I have not heard this with respect to their supplier for US produced carbon used in the OCLV process. But you may have better info than me, I just haven't read that yet.
> 
> hoping it's not so
> zac


http://www.autoblog.com/2008/08/05/manufacturers-raise-the-price-of-carbon-fiber/


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks, I just checked myself, don't know how I missed that. It was announced last week on the 29th: a 12% energy surcharge on all continental orders. This will include Treks OCLV and all net molded fittings. 

BTW, as you may know, Trek uses US produced carbon for its OCLV as well as the precision net molded sockets. With the dollar being as weak as it is, Hexcel may be able to stay on the low end of the "energy increases" as they have many global customers. 

zac


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Madone,

I went back and reread the posts... I think we managed to confuse each other.

By "Frogs?" I meant, "What are Frogs?" Anyways, as I said my choice has nothing to do with the nervousness. Although should I be worried? lol My nervousnosity comes from the fact that my other pedals have snapped and it wasn't a very pleasant experience. I consider my steel bike to be somewhat of a tank. It may not be fast, but it will last. I just don't have any firsthand experience with the new light materials/bikes so I am a bit nervous of trashing a $4000 bike.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Madone,
> 
> I went back and reread the posts... I think we managed to confuse each other.
> 
> By "Frogs?" I meant, "What are Frogs?" Anyways, as I said my choice has nothing to do with the nervousness. Although should I be worried? lol My nervousnosity comes from the fact that my other pedals have snapped and it wasn't a very pleasant experience. I consider my steel bike to be somewhat of a tank. It may not be fast, but it will last. I just don't have any firsthand experience with the new light materials/bikes so I am a bit nervous of trashing a $4000 bike.


No confusion here. Another poster mentioned he used the heavy duty frogs and I replied that I did too. I am confused as to why you think you might "trash a $4000 bike." If you managed to damage your Trek OCLV frame, they do have a lifetime warranty on it, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I am confused as to why you think you might "trash a $4000 bike." If you managed to damage your Trek OCLV frame, they do have a lifetime warranty on it, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


Because **** happens.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Because **** happens.


Then its probably better that you dont even get out of bed. Of course things happen, the world's an imperfect place. But... its nice to know Trek has your back if something does happen.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Then its probably better that you dont even get out of bed. Of course things happen, the world's an imperfect place. But... its nice to know Trek has your back if something does happen.



Heh, heh...that very thought crossed my mind at 4:00am this morning. Just stay in bed and daydream....then, RIIIIIINNNNNGGGGGG!!!!....freakin' alarm clock. 

Stuff does happen and I, too, would hate to think about scratching up that beautiful paint job...but stuff happens. Some people call the inevitable scratches and dings... "character". Even had 'em on my BMW motorcycle after 30,000 miles and I never did buy into that "character" thing...

Moi was upset, but Moi got over it.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Scratches... pffft. You should see the rock chips in my car. I used to care until I did frequent trips up Rt 87 in NY.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Scratches... pffft. You should see the rock chips in my car. I used to care until I did frequent trips up Rt 87 in NY.


If you go far enough north, you're in my neck of the woods. Watch your speed, troopers frequent certain stretches (you may already know this).


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I know this, got pulled over going to Canada up near Lake Placid. Never even saw him.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> If you go far enough north, you're in my neck of the woods. Watch your speed, troopers frequent certain stretches (you may already know this).


Yep, on my way up to Albany I saw 15 cops once in one direction... I always keep the speed limit or lower on 87.

There are some fantastic roads for spirited driving up there though. We love to go out Route 2 into Mass. and then up into Vermont on 100 (I think) and then back into NY/Troy on 9/7. Would be some good biking roads as well.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Yep, on my way up to Albany I saw 15 cops once in one direction... I always keep the speed limit or lower on 87.
> 
> There are some fantastic roads for spirited driving up there though. We love to go out Route 2 into Mass. and then up into Vermont on 100 (I think) and then back into NY/Troy on 9/7. Would be some good biking roads as well.


Yup, some _very_ good biking roads in my area - from April till November, that is.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I know this, got pulled over going to Canada up near Lake Placid. Never even saw him.


And that was on your new Madone, right??  
I thought you'd be up my way this summer, '08.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Just got home from VT on Monday, took the scenic route down Route 100 from Waitsfield to the the Mass border. Rte 100 is generally recognized as one of America's top 10 scenic roads. Saw a lot of cyclists and thought what a great place to ride. After a little google research, I came across a century thats run up there fairly soon. Believe it or not, its billed as a "flat" ride because instead of climbing Mt Mansfield, it travels around it. I cant make this particular ride, but its got to be spectacular.

I did do the Harlem Valley Rail century a couple of weeks ago. It was a great ride and covered 8000 vertical feet. Definitely worth looking into, had a couple of serious hills but overall a beautiful ride through NY, CT and MA.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> And that was on your new Madone, right??
> I thought you'd be up my way this summer, '08.


LOL, yea, the cop pulled me over to see the latest greatest state of the art carbon fiber bicycle from Trek! He asked me "why do they call it a Mad One?" I told him because its Mad Good!
He said it must be because he clocked me going 85 and that was going up the hill!!! So there!!!


----------

